# Plastic or steel wear bar



## PAULM (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi

First year atv snow removal with plow. I have heard some say that plasic wear bar is the way to go, it will not scratch driveways and sidewalks. I have also heard of people using steel for years with no problems? I am just using it around the house and sidewalks.Help here?

Thanks


----------



## Roger's plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a 3' steel flat bar wear bar, itgive me a inch and a half of wear wich is usuallya full season of plowing


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

I use steel never have any problems


----------

